# 30 Carneau Pigeons In Nor Cal Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Someone posted this to the general Pigeon-Talk support e-mail and was asked to join, but I don't see that has happened yet.

If anyone can give these birds a home, that would be wonderful. I can give you the e-mail of the person who posted the following message:

_I'm a student at California State University, Chico. Our psychology department currently uses White Carneau pigeons in simple non-invasive experimenting. However, once the year is over, 30 pigeons are euthanized. This has been going on for the past 10 years. I was wondering if you or any other member of this site knows of any sanctuary (or some kind of home where) these pigeons can go instead. I'm not having any luck with bird sanctuaries in the Northern California area so far. Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you so much.
_

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness! That is horrible  Can they not do those experiments on the same birds rather than getting a new bunch every year? That's 300 pigeons that have been euthanized so far.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know all the particulars of the situation, Becky, but I agree that it is a terrible situation. Even if homes are found for the 30 from this year, then there's 30 the next year ..

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I know those kinds of experiments. They can't reuse them because that will complicate the experiments. Basically you want to start new. An invasive experiments will be required by law that they will be put down. The non-invasive one is optional. I suppose some kind soul don't want them killed. That is the part of science that I hate, but it is a necessarily evil thing to do. Many animals are sacrificed for our human benefits and to increase our knowledge of things.


----------

